# διάστρωση εξυγιαντικής στρώσης σκύρων



## NatCat (Nov 2, 2009)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Χάθηκα από τα μέρη σας και μου λείψατε! 

Το κείμενο αναφέρεται στη θεμελίωση κτηρίου.

«Η εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη απαίτησε τη θεμελίωση σε βάθος τουλάχιστον 2 m από τη χαμηλότερη στάθμη και τη *διάστρωση εξυγιαντικής στρώσης σκύρων* ύψους 0,30cm.»

Έχω βρει διάφορους όρους όπως "improvement layer", "improved subgrade", "capping" αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κάποιοι είναι δόκιμοι. 

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2009)

Μια πρόταση:
the application of a 30 cm-thick layer of repair macadam

Προτείνω το «repair» σαν επίθετο για το «εξυγιαντικός».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)

Στα γερμανικά, αυτή η εξυγίανση λέγεται Sanierung. Δυστυχώς, κανένας από τους όρους που βρίσκω ως μετάφραση αυτού του Sanierung στα αγγλικά δεν φαίνεται σωστός. Το rehabilitation (που μου προτείνει το Google) δεν νομίζω. Ίσως το remediation, (βρίσκω μπόλικα groundwater remediation).


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2009)

Ίσως "ground improvement layer";


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 3, 2009)

Για τα σκύρα καταθέτω την πρόταση (ειδικού) για gravel.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

Κι εγώ με το improvement layer συμφωνώ, ενώ τα σκύρα είναι gravel όπως ειπώθηκε ή σε μερικές περιπτώσεις (κυρίως αν πρόκεται για σιδηροδρόμους) ballast.


----------

